#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  aardlekschakelaar

## reflection

ik heb een tijdje terug een krachtkast gebouwd..dat leek me wel handig en stukken goedkoper...ik heb dus een tijd ongezekerd gedraaid maar nu heb ik een aardlek schakelaar voor mijn kast..

je hebt de volgende ingangen 1 3 5 mp/n
je hebt de volgende uitgangen2 4 6 mp/n

ik snap dat 1,2,5 groep 1,2 en 3 zijn maar nu vroeg ik me af wat mp/n is...op mijn krachtstekkers staat dat het de fase is maar aangezien het een aarlek is dacht ik dat dat ook wel een aarde moest zijn...of zit er geen aarde op of heb ik de verkeerde schakelaar..

hopelijk weet een van jullie dit want op internet kon ik geen aansluitschema vinden ofzo

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## nico

De 3 fase op 1,3,5 en dan de NUL. Nu ff heel simpel gezegd meet een aardlekschakelaar telkens de stroom tussen de fase en de nul. De stroom door de fase en de nul is normaal gelijk. Wanneer er verbinding komt met de aarde,vloeid de stroom van fase naar de aarde en dus niet meer door de nul en zal de aardlekschakelaar uitschakelen.De aardingsdraad moet je doorlussen.

----------


## reflection

ow oke..ik had eerst 1 naar schuko1,32 naar 2 en 3 naar 3 en de nul en aarde gelust...maar met die aardlek ertussen doe ik nu eerst 1,2,3 en nul erdoor..aarde komt nu dus recht vanuit de input en niet door de aardlek..

ik dacht in de eerste instantie dat een aardlek ook een aardedraad nodig had..

bedankt

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## nicovwijk

Toch zou je wel een aarpen kunnen slaan en die verbinden op je aarde, of heb je dat al?
Vroeger werd de aarding ook op loden waterbuizen in een huis aangesloten, maar toen de buizen in de grond zijn vervangen van lood naar PVC is dat erg gevaarijk, maar ik zou zeker een aarde aanbrengen, want met stroom valt niet te kloten, en het is ook wettelijk verplicht dacht ik, ik zal zo eens in de NEN 1010 kijken

Als ik het fout heb hoor ik het graag!



Groeten Nico

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Toch zou je wel een aarpen kunnen slaan en die verbinden op je aarde, of heb je dat al?



Euhm, hier (in Belgie) zit er op de CEE stekkers een aardpen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> als je dat nog niet wist!

Sorry Reflection,maar bij jouw vraag over elektriciteit krijg ik een heel naar gevoel,met enige twijfel aan je kennis ervan.Ben je zeker dat je de rest gaat kableren volgens de voorschriften (draadsecties enz...)

----------


## luc2366

Ik heb inderdaad ook het voorgevoel dat dit "knutseljobke" vroeg of laat gaat mislopen<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## groenteboer

Kan altijd nog leuke pyro-achtige vuurwerktoestanden geven <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als ik het zo lees zou ik (voor je eigen veiligheid) het zaakje voor gebruik eerst door een installateur o.i.d. laten controleren...!

Suc6 ermee,

Joost

----------


## reflection

neej ik heb wel enige kennis anders begin ik er niet aan maar dit model schakelaar is nogal onduidelijk dus vandaar

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Het gaat er mij n iet over of je dit type schakelaar kent,als je je al afvraagt of er bij een aardlek een aarding moet aangesloten worden of een nulleider(of beide) dan vind ik dat je niet genoeg kennis van elektriciteit hebt om zo'n kastje te bedraden.

----------


## reflection

> citaat:Sorry Reflection,maar bij jouw vraag over elektriciteit krijg ik een heel naar gevoel,met enige twijfel aan je kennis ervan.Ben je zeker dat je de rest gaat kableren volgens de voorschriften (draadsecties enz...)



  neejs rest klopt wel...heb alles aan zo'n gast van essent gevraagd..alleen die aardlek was ik niet zeker van dus ik wilde t even zeker weten, kabels enzo zijn in orde..





> citaat: Als ik het zo lees zou ik (voor je eigen veiligheid) het zaakje voor gebruik eerst door een installateur o.i.d. laten controleren...!



  is gebeurd..die gast is een paar jaar instalateur geweest dus moet goed zijn

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## helios

[quote]
ik heb een tijdje terug een krachtkast gebouwd..dat leek me wel handig en stukken goedkoper...ik heb dus een tijd ongezekerd gedraaid maar nu heb ik een aardlek schakelaar voor mijn kast..

[quote]

ongezekerd??

Wat voor aansluiting gaat dit over als het een 16 A kracht aansluiting is dan heb je die aardlek ook niet nodig.
Maar als het een 32A aansluiting bied een aardlekschakelaar geen beveiliging tegen overbelasting. Dus als het om een 32 A aansluiting gaat heb je ook nog 2 x een 16 A 3fasen automaat nodig(of 6 zekeringen van 16 A ). 380 v is zeker geen speelgoed.


Groetjes ronnie

----------


## reflection

gaat 9 van de 10 keer op 3X16 maar omdat er soms ook op 32 gegaan zal worden(verloopje) wil ik er zeker van zij..ook bij bv perilex..die zekeringen komen er ook in ja

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatmdat er soms ook op 32 gegaan zal worden(verloopje)



Lap daar heb je het al: stopkontakt CEE 32A afgezekerd,verloopje naar 3x16A,kastje in,door de aardlek,en rechtstreeks verdeeld over 6 schuko's...

----------


## reflection

> citaat: Lap daar heb je het al: stopkontakt CEE 32A afgezekerd,verloopje naar 3x16A,kastje in,door de aardlek,en rechtstreeks verdeeld over 6 schuko's...



dat zal gebeueren...nu nog niet zo geweest maar omdat iik dat wel wil zet ik er die aardlek en zekeringen niet voor niets in..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Sorry had ik niet gezien dat er ook zekeringen in kwamen.<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ronny

je gaat toch rechtstreeks van je krachtstroomkabel naar je aardlekschakelaar en van hieruit naar de verschillende afgezekerde kringen en dan pas naar de shuko he?

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## reflection

ja..gewoon een krachtingang..naar aardlek , dan naar zekeringen en dan naar (geaarde) schuko's....en dan ook nog een extra uitgang van 3X16..die is niet gezekerd via de aardlek en zekeringen van de kast..die is voor het eventueel volgende aan te sluiten krachtkast..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## groenteboer

Euhh..... indien 3x32A in, 3x16A doorlus uit ongezekerd ?? Dan zul je die 3x16 doorlusuitgang toch echt op 3x16A af moeten zekeren in je kast.. Of je moet de doorlusuitgang gelijk in 3x32A uitvoeren..

Trouwens wel een mooi verloopje wat jij dan hebt om je kast op een 32A CEE aan te sluiten!! 32A CEE Male -&gt; 16A CEE Female <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> (Andersom mag wel..)

Joost

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: 32A CEE Male -&gt; 16A CEE Female  (Andersom mag wel..)



Dit mag wel! Zolang de kast die je insteekt op de 16A female afgezekerd is met 16A!
Hoe ga je dit anders oplossen als je in een zaal aankomt met je 16A kast en er is een 32A CEE stekker?

Als dit niet zou mogen,hoe steek jij thuis dan een TV in? Aan je tv hangt een 2.5A stekkertje(met 0.75mm² kabel) dat steek je toch ook in een 16A stopkontakt????

----------


## groenteboer

> citaatit mag wel! Zolang de kast die je insteekt op de 16A female afgezekerd is met 16A!



Juist ja...Maar ik heb nog nergens kunnen lezen dat reflection 16A zekeringen in zijn kast heeft zitten, wat overigens ook niet vereist is bij gebruik op 3x16A... 

Joost

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ik neem aan dat er 16A automaten inzitten, zou niet weten waarom er een ander kaliber in zou zitten.

----------


## reflection

> citaatit mag wel! Zolang de kast die je insteekt op de 16A female afgezekerd is met 16A!



 ja die zitten erin..

die 3X16 of 3x32(ligt eraan of ik verloop gebruik) die erinkomt gaat rechtstreeks naar buiten zonder zekeringen naar een 3X16 uitgang..de schuko's zijn wel gewoon gezekerd..



In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:die 3X16 of 3x32(ligt eraan of ik verloop gebruik) die erinkomt gaat rechtstreeks naar buiten zonder zekeringen naar een 3X16 uitgang..de schuko's zijn wel gewoon gezekerd..



Stel nu: je plugt in op een CEE32A,dus een verloopje van CEE32-&gt;CEE16A.
Dan ga je je kast binnen,via aardlek,dan vertrek je eenmaal naar opnieuw een CEE16A,rest wordt via zekeringen over de Schuko's verdeeld? Is dit hoe het bedraad is?

----------


## reflection

ja, dat klopt...alleen heb ik op dit moment de uitgang (rechtstreeks van 3x16) niet op de aardlek maar die gaat rechtstreeks naar buiten...omdat als ik die uitgang gebruik er in de volgende krachtkast wel een aardlek zit...

ik weet niet wat jullie beter vinden maar dat leek mij het beste..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Hier loop je dus tegen de lamp.
Stel je bent ingeplugt op een CEE 32A.
Je hangt op de schuko's een belasting van 16A.Is dus geen probleem,automaat van 16A zal niet uitvallen.
Maar je kan nu ook op je CEE16A een volgend kastje aansluiten,hierdoor kan je nog eens 16A trekken...
Conclusie: door je aardlek kan dan 32A lopen (normaal geen probleem voor zo'n ding) maar die 32A loopt ook door je verloopje van 32A-&gt;16A en dus ook door je kabel van 2.5mm² en ook door de CEE16A female en male stekker...snif snif dat gaat lekker ruiken

Het veiligste om te doen is als je een verdeelkastje bouwt:
Als je ingang CEE16A is,het eerste waar je met je draden doorgaat is een 4 polige automaat van 16A,dan door een aardlek,en dan pas verdelen over de 2 polige automaten en schuko's.Zo kan er nooit teveel stroom getrokken worden door je CEE stekker.

----------


## reflection

oke bedankt voor je tip..ik zal m wel even aanpassen ..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## theoveerkamp

staat op jou aardlekschakelaar de text 40A 0.03 mA ?
een symbool van een enkelzijdig gelijkgerichte spanning ?
staat hier op het kema keur ?

theo

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: staat op jou aardlekschakelaar de text 40A 0.03 mA ?



0.03mA is onwaarschijnlijk.
0.03A is al een mogelijkheid,maar hopelijk voor hem heeft hij gekozen voor een 0.3A.

----------


## Gast1401081

zie ook pagina 4 van het truss forum &lt;&lt; truss aarden&gt;&gt;

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...age=4&ARCHIVE=

in nederland zijn er 2 gangbare types : 0,03 A = 30mA, en de 0,5 A = 500 mA..



sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## reflection

ja hij is wel kema keur..
zal s kijken hoeveel MA/A

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: in nederland zijn er 2 gangbare types : 0,03 A = 30mA, en de 0,5 A = 500 mA..



Ah dat wist ik niet.Hier is meest gangbaar 30 en 300mA.
(Andere types gebruik ik ook wel 30/100/300/500mA etc...)

----------


## theoveerkamp

ik hoop dat jij en een ander natuurlijk ook voor een 30 ma (0.03 A)
gekozen hebt
een stroom van 100 ma is al dodelijk !!!
de 500 ma types zijn oudere type's en geen klasse A (gelijkspanningteken = klasse A)
deze type's geen klasse A zullen bij belastingen zoals dimmers,armaturen met gasontladings lampen of geschakelde voeding niet altijd goed werken.
alleen een 10 mA of 30 mA mag voor tijdelijke installatie gebruikt worden.
bij iedere verplaatsing moet de ALS getest worden NEN 3140
test hem ook eens als de kast op zij of op zijn rug ligt .
ik heb al types meegemaakt die alleen in horizontale pos. goed werkte.
een 300 ma type of groter mag allen gebruikt worden voor vaste installaties. 
het maximaal aantal groepen achter 1 aardlekschakelaar is 4

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Toch rare regels hebben jullie in Nederland...
Hier wordt standaard een 300mA ingebouwd,tenzij in vochtige ruimtes is 30mA verplicht.




> citaat:een stroom van 100 ma is al dodelijk !!!



Hangt niet alleen af van de grootte van de stroom,maar ook van de tijd...Dit kan mooi afgelezen worden in grafiekjes.




> citaat: de 500 ma types zijn oudere type's en geen klasse A



Er zijn ook nieuwe types van 500mA hoor...of denk je dat er alleen maar 30mA bestaat tegenwoordig? Er is keus voor iedereen  :Smile: 




> citaat:een 300 ma type of groter mag allen gebruikt worden voor vaste installaties



Waarom dan wel? Grootte hangt enkel af van bedrijfstoestand: droog/vochtig/nat (hier in belgie aangeduid door BB1/BB2/BB3)




> citaat:het maximaal aantal groepen achter 1 aardlekschakelaar is 4



Dikke zever...Mijn verdeelkast heeft 9 groepen van 20A.Dan zou ik volgens jou 3 aardleks moeten steken,mooi niet hoor!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:een stroom van 100 ma is al dodelijk !!!



sorry, theo, maar een spanning van boven de 50V is gevaarlijk, en dat staat in dat andere topic al beschreven.

Komt er op neer dat bij een defect de fase aan aarde komt te hangen, en de aanrakingsspanning dan 50V mag zijn, en dat de enige weerstand op dat moment je aardweerstand is, en dan komt 30mA naar voren, en bij een extreem lage aardweerstand de 500mA.

Verder heb ik wel eens een klap van 380V over twee vingers gehad. Was waarschijnlijk wel meer dan die 100mA. 
Maar alleen in de hartstreek is dat amperage dodelijk, vandaar dat veilighgeidsschoenen met een rubber zool verplicht zijn voor iedere e-technieut...

tot hengstenbal...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Carl

ALS er in Belgie al regels bestaan m.b.t. de electrische installatie zullen die wel helemaal nergens te vinden zijn!
De rare en zeer gevaarlijke toestanden die ik de afgelopen 25 jaar gezien heb in Belgie en door belgische verhuurders zijn legio
(accu klemmen zó op de rails; verloopjes met 5 x stugge installatiedraad per fase parallel; de (K1) zekeringen van een 3 fase perilex door de hele kast verspreid(r = 3e, s = 5e, t = 8e)
Omdat de regels in Nl veel strakker zijn heb je hier vrijwel nooit rare problemen met de huisinstallatie's, of spontane stroomuitval.

ps. Gerard: "amperage"????? dat wil ik van jou toch niet horen hoor!!!

Groeten,

Carl

----------


## nico

Natuurlijk hebben wij hier in Belgie wel regels m.b.t. elektrische installaties. Typ een keer AREI (Algemeen Reglement op de Elektrische Installaties) in bij google en lees maar. En een huisinstallatie wordt altijd gekeurd. En wat voor verloopjes iemand maakt moet ie zelf weten. Ik zorg er voor dat die van mij in orde zijn,meer kan ik ook niet doen.

De groeten!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ALS er in Belgie al regels bestaan m.b.t. de electrische installatie zullen die wel helemaal nergens te vinden zijn!
> De rare en zeer gevaarlijke toestanden die ik de afgelopen 25 jaar gezien heb in Belgie en door belgische verhuurders zijn legio
> (accu klemmen zó op de rails; verloopjes met 5 x stugge installatiedraad per fase parallel; de (K1) zekeringen van een 3 fase perilex door de hele kast verspreid(r = 3e, s = 5e, t = 8e)
> Omdat de regels in Nl veel strakker zijn heb je hier vrijwel nooit rare problemen met de huisinstallatie's, of spontane stroomuitval.
> 
> ps. Gerard: "amperage"????? dat wil ik van jou toch niet horen hoor!!!
> 
> Groeten,
> ...



De meest chauvinistische bullshit die ik in maanden op het forum al gehoord heb. Het enige "rare" feit is dat er in België een lijnspanning bestaat van 230V, en dat daardoor alle apparatuur in belgië op de 2 situaties voorzien is.

Tiemen

----------


## axs

Owkee...

Weer eens een posting waarin je beter zwijgt als je niet weet waarover je praat...
Ben er de laatste weken al heel wat tegengekomen.
Maar deze is zo weer eentje wat de emmer doet overlopen (misschien omdat ik Belg ben? Kweet het niet hé)

Kan me volledig aansluiten met Tiemen.

BTW : Heb in Nederland ook al heel wat in wantoestanden gezien.  Spreek me er niet over uit of het er meer of minder zijn dan in België... maar ja om iedereen en alles over dezelfde kam te scheren...

LEVE HET ARAB en AREI


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: ps. Gerard: "amperage"????? dat wil ik van jou toch niet horen hoor!!!



sorry, heb net een handleiding in het engels moeten vertalen, en daar toen les ingegeven.....Stroom, en current...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------

